# Monster Nebraska Deer



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I had to post these pictures of a Deer taken in December in Nebraska. Here's the two pictures. A friend sent me the story. Man what a monster.



















The game warden was there and guessed the age to be 7-8 years? He said it should be a 38 point rack? I did not count. 
This will probably be the new state record according to the warden. It will be pictured in Nebraska Land Magazine n December. The guy that 
shot it was in his mid 20s. A guy around 60 congratulated him and told him to cherish this because he has never seen anything like it in his years of hunting


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

in kansas you probably could have seen that brute from half way across the state!
amazing buck.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

That is one non-typical buck...38 points All a person can say is WOW......JIM....CL...


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

what a deer wow


----------

